# Help me choose graphics card mainly for GTA V



## ali.en (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, I need help in choosing a graphics card mainly for the upcoming GTA V. I had an nVidia 7600GS 512MB DDR3 card before but it stopped working, so I am looking to buy a new one now. The old card worked fine with moderate settings in GTA IV and I am really looking forward to playing GTA V when it comes out. My assembled PC's config is as follows:

Mobo: Intel DG33 FB
Processor: Intel C2Q Q6600 2.4 GHz
RAM: 2 X 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM

How better is a DDR5 graphics card compared a DDDR3 card, with all other parameters kept the same? I am thinking I should spend less than 4K for this but that is a little flexible. But I do not want to spend unnecessarily either. I play mostly only FIFA and GTA, so I don't want to pay for something that is too high for my requirement.

Thanks for helping out


----------



## rickson23 (Aug 3, 2012)

Try the Ati 5670 fits well in budget , it would be better if u mention ur monitor size


----------



## ali.en (Aug 3, 2012)

Its a Samsung Sync Master 920NW 19" and 1440X900


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 3, 2012)

these are the links, the card is AMD 6670 1GB i'll prefer msi one as that is ddr5 and faster than 6670 ddr3, but buy which suits your budget well...

PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

MSI AMD/ATI R6670 MD1GD5 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

*EDIT*: you should try local markets, you can get 5670 ddr5 at cheaper price, may be around 4.5k or less...


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2012)

DDR5 under 4k is not possible. Try for a used DDR5 card bro 
[or]
Get 6670 DDR5 from ebay @ 5.9k. With 10% off, you may get 6670 DDR5 around 5.4k. 

IMO, flipkart is costly. Buy it from forum vendors.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2012)

Pick up a HD 5670. The DDR 3 version is also enough for this game


----------



## ali.en (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses. So is DDR5 really not worth the extra cost? And if I do choose to go for DDR3, would there be a massive difference in performance between a 1GB card and a 2GB card?(considering it is the same model except for the diff in memory). Also, all of you seem to suggest AMD Radeon. There seems to be no support for nVidia here. Any reason?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2012)

^DDR5 matters but the card has to be fast enough to utilise it. Same reason goes for "1GB" "2GB" stuff. A 512 MB 5670 will perform same as 2GB 5670 simply because it isn't fast enough to utilise the extra VRAM. Understand it like driving a ferari in a road limited to 60kmph.

And suggesting AMD against nVidia is simply because its a better VFM at any given price bracket. True for here.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 4, 2012)

Try golchhait  at sp road, they might have msi 6670 gddr-5. it may cost around 5000/-.


----------



## ali.en (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, so I think I'll go for DDR3 because DDR5 is costly and I don't really need that. And I was thinking AMD Radeon HD 6450 and its available for a good rate at Flipkart. 1GB is 2778 Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com and 2GB is 3539 Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com. But the AMD site says its slot is PCIe x8 Gen 2.0 Compare Desktop Graphic Cards

And my Intel's site says my mobo has a PCIe x16 slot Intel® Desktop Board DG33FB

So it will not work, right? There is a PCIe x16 card on AMD that is AMD Radeon HD 6570. But the price for that is 1GB - 4312 Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com and 2GB - 4704 HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6570 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Also with regard to the suggestion given by 'thetechfreak' in this thread, AMD Radeon HD 5670, 1 GB card is 4592 PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com. Why is it so costly although it is a 5000 series card? 

I am confused now. Also, anything in nVidia that can compete with the cards 6450 and 6570?

Edit:The same page on AMD site Compare Desktop Graphic Cards says 6450 comes only in 512 MB and 1GB but there is 2GB in the market. Is it just a case of AMD not having updated the info?


----------



## Jripper (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't worry about x8 and x16 in pci-e lanes. they'll work.

But hd6450 is not really a card that you can game with.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2012)

ali.en said:


> Edit:The same page on AMD site Compare Desktop Graphic Cards says 6450 comes only in 512 MB and 1GB but there is 2GB in the market. Is it just a case of AMD not having updated the info?



doesn't matter if its 2GB or 4GB. anything less than 6670/5670 can't use more than 512MB of ram. and 512MB GDDR5 will offer more performance than 1GB DDR3.


----------



## ali.en (Aug 5, 2012)

@Jripper: Thank you for clearing that up. I only play FIFA and am looking to play GTA V when it releases. No Crysis, BattleField or any such games. Will AMD Radeon HD 6450 still not be sufficient to play GTA V? (I know requirements are not out yet but just speculating) I do not want to spend on something that I do not need.. 

@Sam:So is 5670 better than entry level 6000 series like 6450 and 6570? Because 6670 starts from INR 5370 Online Shopping India - Buy Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Laptops, Watches & Other Products @ FlipKart and I don't think I really need that high a card for my FIFA and GTA V


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 5, 2012)

IF you can find HD 5670 GDDR5 @ 4.5K , get it . 
Whatever Happenes get GDDR5 Memory


----------



## ali.en (Aug 5, 2012)

Flipkart has listed HD 5670 GDDR5 at INR 4910 Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com but the item is out of stock. There is also 6670 at INR 4999 Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com as 'rajesh.s' has mentioned earlier in the thread. SO which of the two would be better? More importantly, do I really need cards as high as these for just FIFA and GTA V? I will go for it if the experts here confirm 

P.S: I am looking at various sites now but if someone finds any of these or similar DDR5 cards (seems like it is the way to go) for a lower price then please mention here.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 6, 2012)

Get the HD 6670 GDDR5 from GOLCHAIT .


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 7, 2012)

as we all know that max payne 3 is a beta trial of the engine which is going to be used in gta v
a hd 6770 (paired with an i5-2500) is able to manage 45-50fps @ 1600X900 @ ultra + no aa (on my rig)
so a hd 6670 ddr3 (or ddr5 ) should manage that res at medium(Ddr3)  or high(ddr5)
so its up to you now- performance or quality


----------



## ali.en (Aug 9, 2012)

@panwala95:Good analysis!

Thank you so much to each one of you. Went to Golchha Computers and bought an HD6670 1GB DDR5. All set and looking forward to GTA V  Thank you so much guys


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 9, 2012)

congrats. good buy buddy.


----------



## ali.en (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you very much Rajesh, especially for being the first one to point to Golchha. Their site shows INR 4999, they said the same on the phone but charged me 5200+tax when I bought. I am still happy with the price because it was quoted at 5800+tax at Computer Warehouse where I usually buy my computer related stuff. Thanks 
Btw, this is what they had and what I finally bought Sapphire Technology Web Site


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 10, 2012)

Get MSI's R6670 MD1GD5 which is an awesome card retailing for around 5.5k.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 10, 2012)

Utkarsh Sharma said:


> Get MSI's R6670 MD1GD5 which is an awesome card retailing for around 5.5k.



Already bought card


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry. Posted a bit late.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Aug 22, 2012)

it is not really possible to recommend a card for a game that will release in late 2013 and rockstar's  games  usually need a good processor so a 6670 hd  might give 30 frames on  low textures with low res  with that config


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 22, 2012)

awesome card 
you are lucky to have a displayport connector on a hd 6670
i still dont have a displayport even on ahd 6770 
any way nice card
could have had better cooling though!


----------

